

You Like the iPad, Eh? ARCHOS Has a Tablet for You - besttechie
http://www.besttechie.com/2013/01/10/you-like-the-ipad-eh-archos-has-a-tablet-for-you/

======
headShrinker
Something that too many companies had to learn the hard way over the years: Do
not copy an Apple product expecting customers will like a copy of the genuine
product. If I like the iPad, I will buy an iPad.

